# Our Newest Addition to the Fleet



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 13, 2010)

We finally got us a real bottom fishing boat to fish offshore! The 31 wasn't cuttin' the mustard with 6 people on board with me and a mate. Not enough room.... I think we have found something we can be happy with. We're over-whelmingly happy with this boat and it's condition.

36' Contender Open Fish
LOA: 37' Beam: 10'7"
Triple 250 Yamaha EFI's
Loadmaster 36-38# Tri-Axle 17K-LB Trailer
Upper and Lower Full Stations
Upper and Lower GAFFRIG TRI-ENGINE CONTROLS
Rupp 18' Outriggers
Penn Downriggers
3 Livewells
500 Gallons Fuel
Electric head in console
Coffin Box Forward
Full Spray Curtains
Bluewater Tackle Center/Frigid Rigid Combo
Triple Batteries with 3-Bank Charger
Furuno and Northstar Electronics
EPIRB
Satellite Telephone

Specs Underway w/250 Gallons fuel, 7 people on board:

Cruise - 3300 RPM: 35-36 MPH (31 GPH)
High Cruise - 4300 RPM: 44-45 MPH (50 GPH)
WOT - 5500 RPM: 61 MPH (71 GPH)

Been wanting one for about 4 years. It don't hardly fit in the yard, but we didn't mind removing some palm trees to make her fit.

Just wanted to share these pics I took this afternoon with you guys...


----------



## erock (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Jul 13, 2010)

thats what im talking about, thats a rig


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## d-a (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice addition to the fleet. Nothing like having the boat and the fuel capacity to fish however you want to.

d-a


----------



## rifleroom (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice ride Captain!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice boat.  What are your rates?


----------



## KINGFISHER (Jul 14, 2010)

She's a beauty!


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 14, 2010)

erock said:


>



Im drooling also


----------



## milltown (Jul 14, 2010)

You got a nice one thats for sure.  I know you are proud of her.


----------



## PaulD (Jul 14, 2010)

Dang it, brother. That thing is in awesome shape and I love the rigging on it. Better be careful, to many people on here may like it...............

On another note, the neighborhood has gone to heck now that Eric is on here.


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats on a fine new ride.  It looks to be in awesome shape.


----------



## ProudPappa (Jul 14, 2010)

What year is the boat?


----------



## erock (Jul 14, 2010)

PaulD said:


> On another note, the neighborhood has gone to heck now that Eric is on here.


----------



## Shine Runner (Jul 14, 2010)

Sick ride!!!  Congrats!  Hope to get things worked out for a ride in it soon.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jul 14, 2010)

very nice!  Congrats!


----------



## capt stan (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweet ride Richie....good luck with her man!


----------



## sea trout (Jul 14, 2010)

cool!


----------



## G Duck (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice Ride, love the tower.


----------



## CAL (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful fishing machine for sure.Lots of power too.Hope you enjoy every minute ya in her too.





Bet those Yama's will scare a gas card to death!


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 14, 2010)

awesome ride. that will definately be nice when the weather gets a little sporty. nice to have the added range and comfort. congrats. did you name her?


----------



## reno (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice boat .


----------



## jamrens (Jul 14, 2010)

Verry nice cant wait till i get to ride in her...


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Jul 14, 2010)

Awesome !!! Razor told me she rides great , he couldn't  believe how much more room you've got in this one. I'd be so excited I would have slept in it for the first couple of nights (or until the mosquitoes and sand gnats toted me off)!


----------



## milltown (Jul 15, 2010)

Now we need some pics with fish coming over the side of her!


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 15, 2010)

What a beast!  Nice boat for sure!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 15, 2010)

Business must be booming!  You have to sell lot's of charters to pay for that one.


----------



## BowShooter (Jul 15, 2010)

you need a bigger truck!! nice boat


----------



## CAL (Jul 15, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Business must be booming!  You have to sell lot's of charters to pay for that one.



Wrong!I think I heard him say he paid cash for it.Like it is some of my business!


----------



## watermedic (Jul 15, 2010)

Rates just went up. But you get there a lot faster!!! lol


----------



## deadend (Jul 15, 2010)

That is one sweet ride!  What'll she be named?

Just out of curiosity, why the triples over diesel power?


----------



## Tugboat1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh boy! Gonna get in amongst them.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 15, 2010)

cal said:


> wrong!i think i heard him say he paid cash for it.like it is some of my business!


----------



## jamrens (Jul 15, 2010)

i also heard that he he sold his other boat... But more importantly i heard that i hes going to take me fishing in the new boat...



WHit


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 15, 2010)

jamrens said:


> i also heard that he he sold his other boat... But more importantly i heard that i hes going to take me fishing in the new boat...
> 
> 
> 
> WHit



That's right. All the above including the fishing... Sold the other one Thursday afternoon and had the new one in the driveway by saturday morning. Had been watching a trade take place on this boat for about 4-5 days and hit the crossfire on the trade deal and a charter guide in TX had been wanting my old 31 Contender for a while now. Just got lucky for once and did alot of  and planning to make this all work and not go 24 hours without a boat.

 Could NEVER afford two Contenders. Buyers market right now, got a good deal or it would not have been possible.


----------



## jamrens (Jul 15, 2010)

I Know you got a great deal on it. just shows you that there are great deals out there on great boats... WHens the first pics going to get posted of fishing on the boat.. What did you name her?


WHit


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 15, 2010)

jamrens said:


> WHens the first pics going to get posted of fishing on the boat.. What did you name her?
> 
> 
> WHit



Actually, we have a beach trip and an offshore trip this weekend if the weather allows us. If we get out, we'll post some pics. TJ will be with me on it this weekend.

As of now, she has not been named, but there are debates in progress....LOL!


----------



## jamrens (Jul 15, 2010)

i heard it was going to be Wendi Leigh  I need to get down there....


----------



## BullRed (Jul 16, 2010)

*New Boat*

Thanks again Richie for making it possible for us to come down and fish this past weekend. I appreciate what you did to make it happen. Sorry for the confusion.

We didn't blast them, but we caught some quality fish, including one " Reef Donkey". Pic below.

You have a good one in TJ. He did us well and knew what he was doing. Guess he learned well from his teacher 

Overall mission accomplished. Took 2 first timers and man are they hooked. I wish we could have pushed out a week so we could catch a ride on that new boat. Prior commitments wouldn't allow. We will be back down to go with you again. Thanks again.


----------



## RichG (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweet new ride!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey JB...

Not a problem... I am glad we could pull it off after a LONG night on the road with the new boat.

Glad you guys caught some fish, brotha. TJ spoke highly of you guys as well. Holler anytime and we appreciate ya!... 



BullRed said:


> Thanks again Richie for making it possible for us to come down and fish this past weekend. I appreciate what you did to make it happen. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> We didn't blast them, but we caught some quality fish, including one " Reef Donkey". Pic below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice boat Richie!


----------



## 8pointduck (Jul 17, 2010)

That is one sweet boat.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice boat !!!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats on the new boat, looks sharp


----------



## ugakbk (Jul 19, 2010)

The new boat looks great...and I love that tower set up!


----------



## Taylor123 (Jul 21, 2010)

There will be 6 of us headed that way to fish on friday. We are going offshore, so I wonder if thats the boat were going on? My dad ran a 26' contender and them boats are nice.... Can't wait, maybe we'll tear up some fish.


----------



## Colby (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice Richie!  I love the T-Top!


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 25, 2010)

now thats a boat


----------

